# Cimarron Plus - Tell Me About It



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

My brother is working acrage next to mine - I'm into hay and he is into trees - LOL.

He is clearing some land and between the Olive Autumn and multi flora rose, he wants to apply some kind of herbicide to keep this stuff at bay until he can get his trees or just open pasture in.

He has been turned onto Cimarron Plus for the multi flora rose and asked me what I thought about it. From the hay side of things, it sounds like I want to keep it away from my timothy for at least a year and I think I read that Penn State doesn't recommend applying it to timothy at all. Not real sure but it sounds like Cimarron Plus might have some residual too?

Anyone familiar/use Cimarron Plus and would share their experience with it as we'll at the plant application it was used on?

Any info would be much appreciated.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bill-

I know you definitely can't use chaparral on timothy. Cimarron Plus I was told is the old Ally. I have used both Ally and Cimm+ in spot sprays on multiflora rose and mullein. deadly on both. takes very little. If you are familiar with the small "cone" shaped dry measure, it takes less than a single layer of grains across the bottom of that measure in 3-4 gal water with sticker in a backpack sprayer to eradicate mfr with a light mist. If you forget and apply twice to the same plant or mix it too strong, grass is gone. I used it on spot spray for mullein in timothy. As I recall, it was ok if I did not double spray, but I am not sure. your co-op should be able to tell you that. I also seem to remember that it is not nice to KY fescue ( or probably any other fescue) in spring and summer but ok in fall. In the early season, can turn your field orange. I may have mixed that trait up with Chaparral, but one of them will definitely do a number on fescue early in the season. Rick


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You are correct you want to check the label just because a product like this is safe to spray on a particular grass after it is established does not mean you can spray these products and then plant that particular grass soon after spraying.


----------

